# New Here, here is Jack - A not so standard dog cat.



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

So, I'm abit different from a lot of guys. Pretty normal but I dislike dogs and love cats. 

I only have one at this point in time but he means the world to me.

This is Jack, the cat who thinks he is part dog, part cat, part human. 














































So, this guy, he is odd, comes when I whistle. Sits when I say sit. He chases me and plays tag. Is very loving.. in some way's too loving in which i have to ignore him sometimes and everytime i do i feel so bad that i end up giving him attention anyways.

My ex g/f said i was obsessed with my cat, well he really never liked her and tbh it always bothered me. But it could factor into one of the reasons why she is an ex, plus she had a dog and although her dog loved me. I didnt really like it (i really just dont like dogs) 

Jack is a meower, he meow's.. Constantly. If he is not sleeping or in my lap or near me he is meowing. Nothing is wrong, he has been vet checked and his teeth are fine etc. He is just a very very needy cat and although I try to give him the attention he needs i cant always be home for him, so when I am home, he is on me like white on rice. 

Although some will say that I allow him to get away with too much - he is allowed on counters, is allowed to go and do anything he wants as long as it is in the house, he oddly will even get in the shower and sit where the water barely touches him when I'm in the shower. He sleeps right next to me, and oddly has to have his paw on my hand, neck or somewhere close to my face or he wont settle down at night. He grooms my hair which i let him do, he hugs and loves to be held. He talks - not really talks but if you talk to him he responds or if he's meowing and you ask him what he shuts up and ask to get picked up by standing up.

I dunno, he is definately the weirdest but most loving cat i've ever owned. Definitely my best friend and sometimes, i look forward to coming home to my cat so we can hang out, as i read a book, play games etc. 

I dunno, maybe I am obsessed. Is it such a bad thing?

Anyways, thats jack, hope u guys like him. He's my lil buddy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Jack sounds wonderful - love the last picture of Big Foot. 

My Cleo is the same way at bedtime, she has to knead a very specific part of my arm for about 5 minutes, purrs like a panther, then likes to curl up next to me on my pillow with her paws on my face or neck.

I wish Cleo would play like Jack, though. He sounds like a constant source of entertainment - and love.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to you and Jack! 

Jack sounds like one cool cat! He also sounds like he's very bonded to you, and that you two have a great relationship! 

We have a young cat, just a little over a year old, and we are finding that the more we listen to and try to understand our Gracie, the more rich and fun our relationship with her gets -- making up games, talking, sitting around, each family member has a different bond with her. Cats are great 8) ! 

Hope you enjoy the forum...

Fran


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Jack is adorable! He sounds like a lovely cat, and it is great that you have such a great relationship. Oh, and there is nothing wrong with being obsessed with your cat.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It sounds like you and Jack have a very strong bond. He's not a weird cat, he's a cool cat! rcat


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Jack is a handsome rascal! You are not obsessed, you just know your kitty! My sweetheart was not a cat person until she met Duchess. Now she loves to hold and snuggle with Duchess and Duchess loves my G/F. I'm the one getting jealous!!! (not really)


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Jack sounds like one cool kitty! He's adorable too!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

He sounds like quite a character! Like others have said, sounds like you two share a close bond!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He is a cutie, its great that you have that special bond with Jack!


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the comments,

Ya i love the lil guy.

Was reading about teeth problems and even went and bought a cat toothbrush and cat toothpaste today, he was really good about letting me brush his teeth.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't believe he let you brush his teeth!

You're in good company when it comes to people who are obsessed with their cats, so never feel the need to explain.  It sounds like Jack is a real sweetie. I could really relate to what you said about him going wherever he pleases, and that he needs a lot of attention. Murphy is just the same way.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow! Jack sounds like a fantastic cat! I wish even one of mine would be like that but they tend to be a little aloof unless it's one of the few times they choose to be loving.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Those are great pics! He sounds like he's a special guy!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Love the sink pic. Why do cats love this so much...? guess they like the cold because my cat sleeps up against the toilet.

Edie: spelling errors


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

He's a brilliant little chap!

My cat's half dog, half human too! lol...he likes to play fetch, meows constantly especially if you talk back.


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

Jack sounds like such a sweet kitty <33


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

You are in the wrong place if you want to be told that you're obsessed with your cat. This place is called catforum. We're all obsessed. And no, it's not weird. Welcome. And Jack is gorgeous.


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank everybody for the warm welcomes.

Gab Colfax as in Colfax WA?


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

No, as in Colfax CA. Didn't know there was another Colfax. Weird.


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yea its small really dumpy town lol.


New pic taken tonight, Jack was being a lil weird again..Is from my phone so only so so quality.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it's awesome that you have such a bond, not at all weird!!! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey now.. no dog hate. You just have to find the right dog.  

Jack is adorable! And as far as his training goes, sounds like you're doing it right. He looks very happy.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

He is very handsome.


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

noludoru said:


> Hey now.. no dog hate. You just have to find the right dog.
> 
> Jack is adorable! And as far as his training goes, sounds like you're doing it right. He looks very happy.


I've experienced enough dogs to know I dont like them. They stink, they slobber, they are too big and a huge nuisance. Even lil yappers drive me insane.

I dunno, i guess i'm just a cat guy.

Thanks for all the comments guys, i''ll try to take some new photos soon, and with a better camera. Ever since I switched his diet even if it was less then a week ago I am already noticing improvement in his coat and overall attitude.


----------



## TigerKat (Aug 29, 2008)

Husky42 said:


> noludoru said:
> 
> 
> > Hey now.. no dog hate. You just have to find the right dog.
> ...



My dogs don't stink, they don't slobber, they are never are yappers and they don't even bother the neighbors at all. In fact any one who does not like dogs always fall in love with mine 

It's all about the owners in how they control their dogs, not the dogs fault .

I understand where you're coming from though, i was more of a dog person and didn't like cats, my husband liked cats and were O.K. with dogs but not very much. After awhile i just fell in love with cats and so did my husband towards dogs. Nowwe have 2 dogs and 2 kitties living in harmony ( most of the time) LOL


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have yet to come across a dog that was extremely calm, mild and did not require a large amount of my time. 

Although my cat is quite needy dogs i have been around have been much more handfuls then 20 Jacks could be. 

My ex had a dog and it was the so stupid. Not saying that all dogs are stupid of course, but hers just drove me insane. 

Cats keep me calm


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

My two boys are like that, very dog like. They are both laying here with me right now. We are all catching up on our cat forum time....and listening to some music. We have already been outside twice today with them too. We are fortunate to have a completely fenced back yard full of hiding places and critters. They love being outside, but when we are out there with them, they love it more! Like they have no worries about any strange noises, etc. I wasn't a cat person until we found our two out in the back yard. They are brothers from a liter of 5. I can not tell you or anyone how much they both mean to me and my g/f. They have enriched our lives in too many ways to count. We have been on vacation together twice in the past 6 years. I don't feel comfortable with anyone else watching them, plus I don't like being away from them either.

Jack seems like a good guy. I hope you have a long time together with him, just as I wish the same for myself and our two.


----------

